# OP's being able to lock their own threads



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2012)

What if we made it so that the OP could lock their own threads, but not unlock it. This way the OP doesn't need to bother the mods in order to get a thread locked, and the mods would still have the final say if they decide to lock a thread.

I don't know exactly just how much power mods have, so I don't how how much this would take away (if it would even take away that much). This could also obviously lead to people locking interesting threads for dumb reasons, but I figured it could still be an idea that gets discussed.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 1, 2012)

Is this in response to today's mishap in the General Gaming Discussion board?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2012)

Nope. Don't even know what you're talking about


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 1, 2012)

I see.

Well, this is something to consider. I have sneaking suspicion though that this function has been or will be abused if implemented.


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 1, 2012)

It's been suggested before, but the decision was that we didn't want members needlessly closing their own thread which could still be useful to others.

There are very few reasons why a legitimate thread should be locked instead of just left alone.
If the issue is dealt with then no one will post in it anyway.
If someone else has a related issue which isn't solved yet then they can use that thread.

Blatant spamming or something is a different matter of course.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 1, 2012)

There would be far too many people ragequitting their threads.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> There would be far too many people ragequitting their threads.


I agree, but I still think we should be able to delete our own posts.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> *It's been suggested before*, but the decision was that we didn't want members needlessly closing their own thread which could still be useful to others.


I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything about it :/




JoostinOnline said:


> I agree, but I still think we should be able to *delete* our own posts.


Deleting is different from locking, although they both produce the result of no one being able to post in them anymore


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't say delete threads, I said delete posts.  Believe it or not, even I have been known to post something stupid and/or private at 4:30AM (like the time I revealed step 3 to my plan of world domination).  A few seconds after clicking Post, it hits me what a mistake it was to say such a thing.  As I can't delete my post, I scramble to replace edit it and write "Nvm" or something in it's place.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2012)

My bad. Also, I know where your coming from. Of all my 185 posts, that has happened to me at least 3 times now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 1, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > There would be far too many people ragequitting their threads.
> ...


2nd


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 1, 2012)

Thought there was already a button that allowed us to delete our posts. I swear I've seen it before.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 1, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Thought there was already a button that allowed us to delete our posts. I swear I've seen it before.



You have when you quoted someone with modship. You see the delete button when you post.
At least I think that's how it happened.
Can't use it though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Thought there was already a button that allowed us to delete our posts. I swear I've seen it before.
> ...


yes but it doesnt work it always says your not authorized


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 1, 2012)

Could always check over your post before submitting it.
...or quit posting at ungodly hours of the night/morning, ahaha.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 1, 2012)

If someone wants their thread locked just report it and a mod will close it for you. It really is no trouble for us and it takes up like two seconds of our time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2012)

I disagree with the general opinion, it seems. You can't just start talking about something and then swallow it right back as if it never existed - threads that are not valuabale to the OP anymore may be valuable for other users, giving them the capacity to lock threads gives them the ability to limit free speech when the thread isn't going in a direction they intended.

Locking and deleting threads is a job for the moderators - if you want to retract previously made statements, you have the Edit button, the Report button and further replies with clarifications at your disposal - exercise those privileges.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I disagree with the general opinion, it seems. You can't just start talking about something and then swallow it right back as if it never existed - threads that are not valuabale to the OP anymore may be valuable for other users, giving them the capacity to lock threads gives them the ability to limit free speech when the thread isn't going in a direction they intended.
> 
> Locking and deleting threads is a job for the moderators - if you want to retract previously made statements, you have the Edit button, the Report button and further replies with clarifications at your disposal - exercise those privileges.


That is what everyone except the OP is saying.  You are agreeing with the general opinion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2012)

I got a different impression reading all the "let us delete our posts, plox!1!" posts. Sometimes people say stupid things - they should deal with it and with the consequences. Admitting that you're wrong does not hurt.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I got a different impression reading all the "let us delete our posts, plox!1!" posts. Sometimes people say stupid things - they should deal with it and with the consequences. Admitting that you're wrong does not hurt.


You said people shouldn't be able to lock and delete threads (we were talking about posts), which is something everyone but the OP agrees on.

Edit: And you are making it sound like people deserve to be punished for saying something stupid.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2012)

What if we made it so that the OP could lock their own threads, but not unlock it. This way the OP doesn't need to bother the mods in order to get a thread locked, and the mods would still have the final say if they decide to lock a thread.

I don't know exactly just how much power mods have, so I don't how how much this would take away (if it would even take away that much). This could also obviously lead to people locking interesting threads for dumb reasons, but I figured it could still be an idea that gets discussed.


----------



## redact (Oct 1, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Could always check over your post before submitting it.
> ...or quit posting at ungodly hours of the night/morning, ahaha.


now that's just silly, what else am i going to do at those times? sleep?!?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 1, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a different impression reading all the "let us delete our posts, plox!1!" posts. Sometimes people say stupid things - they should deal with it and with the consequences. Admitting that you're wrong does not hurt.
> ...



Consequences are not the same as punishment. A Consequence of saying something stupid would be embarrassment from your less than bright comment being pointed out by community. A punishment would be getting a warn for it. See the difference? A consequence is more of cause and effect. A punishment is an artificial deterrent to prevent a behavior from happening again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Consequences are not the same as punishment. A Consequence of saying something stupid would be embarrassment from your less than bright comment being pointed out by community. A punishment would be getting a warn for it. See the difference? A consequence is more of cause and effect. A punishment is an artificial deterrent to prevent a behavior from happening again.


A well-polished comment that clarifies exactly what my position is.



JoostinOnline said:


> You said people shouldn't be able to lock and delete threads (we were talking about posts), which is something everyone but the OP agrees on.
> 
> Edit: And you are making it sound like people deserve to be punished for saying something stupid.


Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound that way. Perhaps I misunderstood certain posts then, all I saw was "yeah, we shouldn't be able to delete/lock threads, but we should be able to delete our posts" which I find to be silly. What if someone chooses to flame another user and deletes the post in question just before a moderator gets his or her hands on it? I believe in "consequences" and it doesn't mean "punishment", just like Twin said.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 1, 2012)

If you post something stupid/wrong, you can just edit it out...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood certain posts then, all I saw was "yeah, we shouldn't be able to delete/lock threads, but we should be able to delete our posts" which I find to be silly. What if someone chooses to flame another user and deletes the post in question just before a moderator gets his or her hands on it? I believe in "consequences" and it doesn't mean "punishment", just like Twin said.


I wasn't meaning flaming posts.  I'm pretty sure all staff can see deleted posts anyway.  I was talking about things like accidental double-posting (it happens with a bad connection sometimes), a late reply to a question that was answered while you were posting, etc.

There have only been a few instances when I have wanted to delete my own posts, but it's not like I can report them to be removed.


----------



## Devin (Oct 1, 2012)

You mean you can't already? 



Spoiler


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2012)

It was just a minor suggestion. Like I said before, I wanted to see it get discussed. It doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2012)

I have seen several sites with this feature and watched it become abused really quickly.
I wouldn't suggest allowing people to lock their own threads.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 2, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I have seen several sites with this feature and watched it become abused really quickly.
> I wouldn't suggest allowing people to lock their own threads.



I've seen it being abused befor also. More of a "Fine, then I'll take my ball and go home" kind of thing, which is totally douchey IMO.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2012)

deleting your own posts wouldn't be as bad maybe make it so you can't delete the 1st post once a reply has been made of you created that thread. i've seen that feature b4 in other boards.


----------

